# Need help with water spots!



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

While visiting my girlfriend the other day, I woke up to discover about 50 or more quarter sized water spots on my hood and on the side of my goat. The spots had dried with a white ring around them. I guessing they were from a sprinkler at her apartment. Pissed, I drove to the nearest car wash and did the best I could. I didn't have any of my cleaning stuff b/c she lives over 200 miles away from me. Anyway, the spots were still there after I had washed and dried. The white ring was gone but you could still see the water spots. Looks like a million of them! Well, I washed and waxed her today with the same outcome. If anybody knows a way to get these damn things of, please let me know.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Also, if somebody can tell me how to post pics, I'll put some up.


----------



## slonlo_350 (Sep 22, 2005)

I got some on mine and the best I have done so far is Menzerna intensive polish with a porter cable. They also have a scratch and water spot remover too, but I haven't tried it yet. I have only done the one step, you can still see the spots sometimes under flourescent lights. Drives me nuts.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Where can I pick some up?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

My dads old truck had the same thing. Used some Wenol (red can) and the spots came right off. You may also want to try some Meguiar's Body Scrub, which is sold at just about any parts store.

-Mike


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

raven1124 said:


> If anybody knows a way to get these damn things of, please let me know.


What happened is your car got water on it and:

a. the water dried in the sunlight -- leaving hard water mineral deposits behind

b. the water was exposed to direct sunlight -- which caused the water beads to act as a prism -- burning your wax job

c. same as "b" except it burnt your clearcoat

By waxing your car, all you did was wax over the imperfections instead of removing them. 

For a and b, you need to strip off all your wax, polish your paint, then reapply a protectant (wax or whatever). If it's c, you're just going to have to spend more time polishing. I doubt the clear's burnt -- as it sounds like you take decent car of your car.

Regarding product, I simply use Klasse All In One. Comes in a little red jug. However, you might want to strip with Blue Coral cleaner first, then go to the Klasse. Look for their retailers by searching the web.

Whatever you do, just budget a lot time, go slowly and do things right. This is a big job -- so you don't want to be in a rush, start after having a couple of beers, etc.

On the bright side, your car will look absolutely fantastic once you're done clearing this problem up. BTW, if you don't strip the wax of your car a couple of times a year -- you'll eventually get a build up...


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> What happened is your car got water on it and:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rippinbyu (Jun 11, 2005)

Use Mequiars spray on Quick Detailer to get them out (Always use right after washing to ensure no water spots). If they still don't come out and are burnt in you can use any Meguiars paint cleaner to get them out. Might require a bit of effort to get them out depending tought they are. The problem is that you waxed them into the paint after washing your ride. Happens all the time with black vehicles. :confused

After using paint cleaner recoat area with good polish followed by wax. I know some guy on a previous post was dissapointed with the Mequiars NXT wax....but for a synthetic wax....It' s one of nicest finishes and easiest to use.


----------



## the3dwizard (Aug 31, 2005)

Use Meguiars ScratchX. Best stuff out there to get rid of imperfections by hand. You can get it at Walmart or any auto store.

You can read up on it here: http://meguiarsonline.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8696


----------



## nitrogirl (Jul 4, 2005)

Clay bar, then wash and wax. That'll do it.


----------



## Firstgoat (Oct 1, 2005)

Get it in the shade and let it cool off, then mix about 1/2 cup white viniger with warm water sponge it off and dry with towels.
Then wax it immediately with a good quality cleaner wax, I used this on a black monte carlo I had several years ago and it worked great. :cheers


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

nitrogirl said:


> Clay bar, then wash and wax. That'll do it.


I was glad to see SOMEONE mentioned the clay bar. Best one out there is by Clay Magic . Use it in conjunction with any Final detail spray for lubrication. :agree. It will also remove any sediment on the painted surface for a smooth as a babies a$$ finish.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2005)

Vinager Or Clay Bar And Time With A Good Following Of Wax


----------

